# Kylin Mini RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/2/18)

The flavour machine Kylin Mini RTA has arrived at Sir Vape.









https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/18)

Done! Gimmie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Done! Gimmie!



Shipped yesterday Oom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

